# Can't find a program in Add/Remove Programs



## haoming (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, I just realized that my Add or Remove Programs list has been shortened by quite a bit. I'm trying to uninstall one of my programs, but it's not listed. The program also doesn't have its own uninstaller. Is there any way i can get it to show on the Add/Remove Programs list again? It was there when i first installed it...

(I'm using WinXP Home w/ Media center)

Thanks.


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

What program are you trying to remove?


----------



## haoming (Jan 15, 2006)

Panda AV Titanium


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Go to Start > All Programs and see if it's listed there. Well written software will often have an uninstall button in the program's drop-down menu

If not then right-click on each element, choose Delete and send it to the Recycle Bin

You will want to make sure that it is not running before you start the delete process.

As a final step, go to Start > Search and search for any remnants and delete those.
If they won't delete out of the Search Results box, then shut down and restart in Safe Mode and try the Start > Search > delete process again

Empty the Recycle Bin when you are sure that system functionality is OK.


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

Download the UnInstLsp.zip file to the computer's hard disk.
http://www.e-helpdesk.org/download/UnInstLsp.zip


Restart the computer in Safe Mode. To do this, on starting up the computer, press function key F8 repeteadly to enter the start-up menu. When this menu is displayed, select the Safe mode option. 
Decompress the UnInstLsp.zip file and copy the UnInstLsp.exe file to the antivirus installation directory, C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005, by default. 

Open the antivirus installation directory and double click on the *UnInstLsp.exe* file. By doing this, the antivirus LSP component will be uninstalled. 

Then, open the Windows Registry to remove the antivirus keys. To do this, click on *Start -> Run*, type *REGEDIT* and click on *Ok*. 

Note: For accessing these registry keys, click on the + sign next to each of them until you reach the one indicated in bold. Some of the files or registry entries may not exist. Thus, delete only the below mentioned files and, if any of them does not exist, proceed to next step.

*
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Panda Software\PavShld 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Winsock2\PAV Layered Provider 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus Lite 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Panda Software\Preventium+ 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Panda Software\PavProt 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Panda Software\PSAlertas 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Panda Software\ROL 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Panda Software\PavKRE 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Panda Software\Firewall 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Panda Software\FWInstRes 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\Run\Apvxdwin 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\Run\Lupgconf (if present) 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\Uninstall\{BB85F18B-43C6-48B5-ABA9-6A5DDA65AA1B} 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ShldDrv 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PavProc 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PavPrSrv 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PAVDRV 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PAVSRV 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PAVFNSVR 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PAVPROT 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PAVKRE 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NETFLT 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PAVFIRES 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PREVSRV 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PSIMSVC 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\wg3n 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\cpoint 

*

Exit the registry editor. 

Then, from the Windows Explorer, search for the C:\Program Files\Panda Software folder, right click on it and select Rename. Type Panda and restart the computer in normal mode.

Go to *My Computer >Tools >Folder Options >View* tab and select *Show hidden files and folders*. Uncheck the *Hide protected operating system files (recommended)* option. Click Yes to confirm and then click OK. 

Then find and delete the following folders indicated in blue and files indicated in red:


C:\Program Files\Panda 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software or 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda SoftwarePavShld if the previous one cann't be deleted. 
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{BB85F18B-43C6-48B5-ABA9-6A5DDA65AA1B}
C:\Windows\System32\DriversPAVDRV*.SYS 
C:\Windows\System32\DriversPAVPROC.SYS 
C:\Windows\System32\DriversSHLDDRV.SYS 
C:\Windows\System32\DriversPCONTNT.SYS 
C:\Windows\System32\DriversPREVND.SYS 
C:\Windows\System32\DriversPSTASK.SYS 
C:\Windows\System32\DriversWG3N.SYS 
C:\Windows\System32\DriversCPOINT.SYS 
C:\Windows\System32\DriversNETFLT.SYS 
C:\Windows\System32PAVIPC.DLL 
C:\Windows\System32SYSTOOLS.DLL 
C:\Windows\System32pavSProt.dll 
C:\Windows\System32pavSKre.dll 
C:\Windows\System32FwsVpn.dll 

Once you have followed these steps, Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005 will be completely uninstalled from your computer.
Restart the computer to save changes

Click _*Start*_.Open _*My Computer*_.Select the _*Tools menu*_ and click _*Folder Options*_.Select the _*View*_ tab._Deselect_ the _*Show hidden files and folders*_ option._Select_ the _*Hide file extensions for known types*_ option._Select_ the _*Hide protected operating system files*_ option.Click _*Yes*_ to confirm.Click _*OK*_


----------

